# Coffee grinds



## TheDoc (Jan 4, 2010)

What do you do with yours? I have been reading about what can be done with the spent grinds and think I will try them in the garden to get rid/help with slugs as we are always over run (or slid!) with them.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have purchased a Mocca knockout box (small) and have now got into the habit of tipping the contents on the front garden. I like to do my bit for the environment.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee grounds are good at removing odours from drains, and also can be used in your freezer to absorb smells (place inside a small container with holes for ventilation.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I put mine in the plastic compost bin in the garden - that's when the lid isn't frozen.


----------

